# News sound!



## Keet1976 (Jan 2, 2008)

Now Tunes has 5 sounds!

1) Whistles pretty bird (the new sound)
2) Crows like a rooster
3) Tisk Tisk it sounds like the computers hard drive ticking of kissy sounds
4) Fox whistle
5) Whines like a puppy


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Its so exciting when they learn new things


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

I bet they will surprise you again by learning a new sound


----------



## Keet1976 (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh I forgot he imitates my laugh too!!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats great  I love watching them learn new words  It is so funny some of the things they come up with.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I just love when birds pick up new sounds, it's so hilarious.


----------



## mikeymmt (Apr 19, 2008)

I have a female and have read that they never talk like the males do. Females will copy whistles but that is about all. I am courious as to why such the difference between the male and female. I was told she would talk but that it is rare for a female to do so.
How exciting it is for you that Tunes makes so many sounds.


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

LOL Echo just suddenly started singing the Just Keep Swimming song from Nemo, memo to self do not let him watch movies with irritating songs. 

Females can talk, its just rarer.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

mikeymmt said:


> I am courious as to why such the difference between the male and female.


Males in many species of birds have a wider vocal range because singing is part of their courtship!  Females don't need to sing to attract their mates, but the males do - they try to sing to impress the ladies.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Exactly what Bea said  females do have the capability to talk and make noise but because the male does it as part of there courtship they choose not to, I have a female that can wolf whistle and monkey chatter as good as any male but I have noticed that she does it less and less now that she is bonding more to Lee her male partner. It also depends on the species of bird in some species there is no difference in talking ability between male and female they both do it well, I am not sure what my quaker Finnegan is but he talks up a storm with quakers there is no difference in male/female ability when it comes to talking.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I was once told that every bird has the ability to talk.....has anyone seen Weewoo the starling talking on YouTube? http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=1VZYG00_qvE


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie I posted about Weewoo last year on TB I was absolutely floored when I saw him, he is amazing never seen anything like it  this is the one I saw

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=VpYHYrMnffc&NR=1


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I have seen him before aswell. Such a smart birdy


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Avalon_Princess said:


> Echo just suddenly started singing the Just Keep Swimming song from Nemo


That is a cool tune, I bet you won't be letting Echo watch that film again! :lol:


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh that's neat!!! Dooby watched finding Nemo the other day when we went out. lol.


----------

